# Critique rider and horse at walk please.



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks pretty good! I personally like to see good posture when it comes to riding, so try bringing your shoulders back! It's not bad by any means, but that's the only thing that could use a little work when it comes to posture

Your elbows are moving a bit, I don't know much about dressage so maybe it's just a hunter thing. Try loosening your reigns a little because it seems like your arms are being pulled slightly when the horses head moves. 

Otherwise, looks pretty good to me! Keep it up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

justjump said:


> Looks pretty good! I personally like to see good posture when it comes to riding, so try bringing your shoulders back! It's not bad by any means, but that's the only thing that could use a little work when it comes to posture
> 
> Your elbows are moving a bit, I don't know much about dressage so maybe it's just a hunter thing. Try loosening your reigns a little because it seems like your arms are being pulled slightly when the horses head moves.
> 
> ...


Thanks  my posture has been a pretty consistent problem with me, it never hurts to be reminded though!

With the elbow thing I am trying to follow her head, am I doing it incorrectly?

Thanks!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

ilovelucy said:


> With the elbow thing I am trying to follow her head, am I doing it incorrectly?


^ Nope! You're getting the hang of it! Your wrists look rather stiff and like you are bending them outwards slightly though. You're doing a good job at keeping your thumbs on top, but just relax your wrists. Perhaps try quieting your hands down a bit, even glance down occasionally to see where the horse's head is at until you get a feel for what the head is doing.

I noticed that your arms were moving quite a bit because you look a tad stiff in the saddle. I do this too. It's almost as if you are trying too hard to be correct/right and are therefore not relaxing into the ride. I don't mean relax as in slouch around, but more like allow your body to go more with the motion of the horse. You do look quite a bit more relaxed in some parts than others and you are doing a great job of trying to sit up correctly! 

You seem to be sitting a bit far back in the saddle and perching a bit on your girlie bits. Your backside should be in the deepest part of the saddle. Try sitting more on your seatbones. 

If anything I think you should shorten your reins a tad and carry your hands forward more (not too much though!), but still without breaking that bit, hand, elbow line (which I thought you generally did a good job of maintaining!). 

I quite like your leg position, wish my leg would just hang like that!  

I agree with _justjump _about bringing your shoulders back too. 

Can I suggest encouraging her forward more with your legs and holding more with your hands? She's currently not tracking up in the walk - let alone over-tracking. She's lovely and calm though. 

Here's something different to think about - I recently had an excellent dressage coach teach me that you shouldn't physically look ahead for your next movement (I know, I was shocked too!). By all means, prepare for the next movemet though. You should know exactly where you are in the arena, know the test extremely well and be able to prepare without looking too far ahead. I lost track of how many times I had "WHERE ARE YOUR EYES!? LOOK BETWEEN ZE HORSES EARS! YOU ARE NOT SHOWJUMPING!" yelled at me, haha!

I hope that helped a bit and that I wasn't too confusing/nit picky for you - I tend to get carried away when doing critiques!  I do think you are a lovely rider with a really cute horse  Great work!


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

ellygraceee said:


> ^ Nope! You're getting the hang of it! Your wrists look rather stiff and like you are bending them outwards slightly though. You're doing a good job at keeping your thumbs on top, but just relax your wrists. Perhaps try quieting your hands down a bit, even glance down occasionally to see where the horse's head is at until you get a feel for what the head is doing.
> 
> I noticed that your arms were moving quite a bit because you look a tad stiff in the saddle. I do this too. It's almost as if you are trying too hard to be correct/right and are therefore not relaxing into the ride. I don't mean relax as in slouch around, but more like allow your body to go more with the motion of the horse. You do look quite a bit more relaxed in some parts than others and you are doing a great job of trying to sit up correctly!
> 
> ...


Sorry of haven't gotten a hang of breaking up the qoutes so this might be confusing 

First off thank you! I was able to folow what you were saying! andf I definitely agree with it!

I was rather shocked at how stiff I looked since I FELT relaxed lol, it also made sense that if my body is stiff it will affect my arms (they looked off to me but that explained it ). 

I think one of the reasons I am stiff in the saddle with her is because the reason you said and because she is an extremely forward sensitive horse and has a tendency to walk as fast as she possible can (this was after we finally taught her walking was exceptable) and when she gets really nervous she breaks into a pace (breed trait) or breaks into a jig (bad previous training). So in my overthinking I tighten up (my trainer yells at me so bad for it! "How can she relax if you aren't! "You won't die if she goes faster! work her out of it!)

I had a problem sitting to far back, I think that is overcompensation  I will work on it!


Thank you about the legs 

I have been trying to figure out the correct buttons for that, she only speeds up if I try to ask for lenghening :/ any suggestions? Also, my trainer equated riding Lucy to something like riding "energy" and the opposite of calm  she said that Lucy can (most of the time she doesn't) look calm on the outsite but once you get on her you can feel 
the tension and energy. So I like the fact she is looking much calmer!

Haha! My trainer told me the same thing! (except without the accent ) however it is a leftover habit from hunters  trying to work through it, you should have seen me a couple of months ago, I looked like an owl!

Thanks! your post was very helpful!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

ilovelucy said:


> Sorry of haven't gotten a hang of breaking up the qoutes so this might be confusing
> 
> First off thank you! I was able to folow what you were saying! andf I definitely agree with it!
> 
> ...


*And don't worry, one day you'll be able to contain and use that energy and forwardness that she has and it will make your ride so much better! My gelding went from getting 50% and comments like "tense, rushy horse, uneven in paces (he "hops" when excited)" to getting 72% and comments like "calm, attentive, eager horse" once I learnt to contain and use the energy.  You'll love her so much more when you find that magic 'click' when it all comes together perfectly! *


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd agree on the shoulders. You're alignment isn't bad, and it might be your physical make up, but it looks as though your shoulders are slumped / slouched. Not really rolled forward, but perhaps too loose? I also agree with thinking of pulling your shoulder blades together, as this will give you a bit more self carriage in your upper body. It might also be a result of shallow breathing. Take nice, regular deep breaths that go all the way down, past your belly button. That should give you a bit of lift in your chest & shoulders. I'm far from an expert, just throwing out a few ideas!!


----------



## emilyshunter (Mar 20, 2011)

*great position, keep it up!*

All I have to say is your position looks great. You should put your hands down a bit tho and relax your arms. You could put your shoulders back a bit more as mentioned about, but great start!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*well matched horse and rider*

Hello,
I watched your video and reread the other posts. I agree with some and not with ohters.

First of all, let me say that you are a very good rider with a very good position where it counts. and more importantly, you are well matched to that horse. I can immediately see what you are talking about with Lucy being energy thinly contained under a veneer of calm. For that reason, you are well suited to her. Another rider would have a lot of trouble keeping Lucy from worrying. She is just barely not worried with you.
She goes along on the edge of thinking that she will have to do something defensive. It is evident in the shape of her neck and her head carriege. she also strides a bit short in front and might even be the tiniest bit off in her front right foot. 

Back to you. You are not too far on your girlie parts. You can, however, scoot a half inch forward in the saddle and breathe out and relax your buttock more so that the flesh can ease you down deeper into the saddle. Currently you ride very lightly, as if you were riding a green hrose. I think you can ease a bit more weight onto Lucy. In fact, you can use this kind of "heavyness" to slow her down if she even thinks about pacing or jigging. You will breathe out long and slow, think of dragging your heels on the ground and anchoring her in deep mud and think EASY. So, while using this to slow her a bit, you can ask for more engagement of her hind by the tiniest bit more leg AND start taking up more rein.

I think you have done a tremendous job of following this flighty horse's mouth in a very simpathetic manner that has built her trust in your hand. That was and is essential. NOW, you can start building her trust in you having more contact so that you will better be able to create impulsion with push from behind INTO your hand.

Start taking up the rein and seeing if you can get that flexion in the Poll we all want, When you get it, release. Start working on getting her to stretch down and forward, then back up into a medium walk frame, then on a free walk, then medium, then halt, then drop the reins. What that is is (and do it in any order you like) is just longitudinally stretching and compacting and releasing, so that she gets used to the rein contact becoming more, then less then more and then loose. All points of contact become ok because she trusts that none will last forever and none will be painful.

You have the hands and seat to go far.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would squeeze your legs and push her up into the bridle and getting her stepping under herself and walking out. She looks like she is stepping short and this should help her relax, collect and round up.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

> I found that I could slow my TB down a lot using a lot of half halts and full halts. If he got too fast, I'd half halt and if he changed gait, we'd halt. Eventually I'd be able to feel when he was thinking of rushing so I'd half halt. Eventually he learnt that as much as he tried, I wasn't going to let him go at "his pace" (aka gallop at breakneck speed).
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-rid...horse-walk-please-81459/#ixzz1HALWgM52[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ugh, that that post was a mess. Hopefully the replies get back to the right people :d


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I would squeeze your legs and push her up into the bridle and getting her stepping under herself and walking out. She looks like she is stepping short and this should help her relax, collect and round up.


I am going to start working on getting the her to lengthen her stride, for some reason this has been a weird thing for me to learn and I don't seem to be able to do it correctly and Lucy will not respond unless I do. Do you have any tips?

The only thing I am working with her now is long and low I believe it is called? I think it is still to early to ask for her to round and collect in some aspects I am treating her like a green horse  Thanks for you input!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ilovelucy said:


> I am going to start working on getting the her to lengthen her stride, for some reason this has been a weird thing for me to learn and I don't seem to be able to do it correctly and Lucy will not respond unless I do. Do you have any tips?
> 
> The only thing I am working with her now is long and low I believe it is called? I think it is still to early to ask for her to round and collect in some aspects I am treating her like a green horse  Thanks for you input!


 I do alot of ground work to get them under them self so you can see it. With lunging you have to make sure they stay in gait and then push them forward with the whip. I do the same with longe lining. It takes alot of practice


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I do alot of ground work to get them under them self so you can see it. With lunging you have to make sure they stay in gait and then push them forward with the whip. I do the same with longe lining. It takes alot of practice


Since I switched disciplines about a year I haven't really done any lunging with her (before it was more of a join up) and looking back at that I am wondering if lunging without help would do more harm then good :/
I also have a feeling that longe lining her would not go over well with her since I don't have experience (I worked so hard to soften her mouth I don't want to risk it trying to learn how.)

However, I do have some questions 

1. Do you free lunge? if not how?

2. How would you make her stay at a gait from the ground while pushing from behind (with Lucy a whip isn't needed lol she would break into a canter if I stood "strong")

Thanks!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't read all of the responses as I am feeling sleepy, so I apologize if I am repeating anything. 

It should be a straight line from your elbow > hand > horses mouth, it is lagging a little in the reins, so pick your hands up a bit. 

My posture is terrible on and off a horse, so you look better than I do!  

And heals down a little more


Other than that, you look great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Lucy,

I would actually recommend against lunging on a line. Right now you have a horse that is worried about contact. you have such a good feel for how much she can take that I think Lucy will stay with you much better if you are on her back than if she is running around on a line. Also, with her front right (was that where she hurt? ) being off, lunging would not be good.

I can almost feel that horse under me. I swear, I know how she has a balance point that is very thin, it takes almost nothing to push her over the line, where she feels she has to "do something!" and then she goes beyond what you asked. Very challengeing to get more lengthingin of stride without her leaping to :change gait. So, if you spend a lot of time leggin her, she will find it hard because she doesnt' yet know how to stay in between your aids. A more trained horse can accept that leg on and some increased rein contact means step under more WHILE not necessarily leapping past "more engaged but same gait" to " GO!"
She strikes me as a hrose that rides primarily from the seat. If you go putting a lot of leg on, especially every other stride as many instructors ask, you will really stress her and will lose that fine place where you are keeping her just on the edge of what she can tolerate and stay relaxed. Your intuition is telling you this, and for a reason.

However, I also get a feeling that she is ready for a bit of a stretching of what she can tolerate. I still think working on longitudinal flexing is good. If you do know how to round pen freely, you could try that. It doesn't have to be a big run aorund join up thingy

Also, start doing lots of transitions and smaller circles and if things feel right, more backing up. Give lots of big releases. like to the buckle! Ride her around in the arena on the buckle from timeto time. Make if fun and gamelike.
Ps 

Do work, little by little, in getting her comfortable with your leg being more than passive. You can move your leg around when you are just standing there resting. like ,, turn in your saddle and look behind you. shake your legs in a "sloppy" manner. Get her to tolerate random leg movements. Start experimenting with putting one leg on and see if you can get her to take one step over. If she is nervous about leg contact, then you would want to have lots of leg movement to get her used to it. Not all at once, tho.

Also, see if she moves off forward, like from halt to walk, better from applying one leg or both. I actually use ONE leg for forward if the horse is light. I will put both on if he is ignoring me but Mac is so light that one leg, kind of brushing his side is enough to move him forward.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

AlexS said:


> I didn't read all of the responses as I am feeling sleepy, so I apologize if I am repeating anything.
> 
> It should be a straight line from your elbow > hand > horses mouth, it is lagging a little in the reins, so pick your hands up a bit.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you! I can't wait until I can have another ride to try out some of this stuff!


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Lucy,
> 
> I would actually recommend against lunging on a line. Right now you have a horse that is worried about contact. you have such a good feel for how much she can take that I think Lucy will stay with you much better if you are on her back than if she is running around on a line. Also, with her front right (was that where she hurt? ) being off, lunging would not be good.
> 
> ...


*I have been "scooping" her up into the walk with my seat, I thought you used the lightest aid possible but then I am kind of floating around trying to gather the correct information about these things *

*Thanks for you reply!*


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ilovelucy said:


> Since I switched disciplines about a year I haven't really done any lunging with her (before it was more of a join up) and looking back at that I am wondering if lunging without help would do more harm then good :/
> I also have a feeling that longe lining her would not go over well with her since I don't have experience (I worked so hard to soften her mouth I don't want to risk it trying to learn how.)
> 
> However, I do have some questions
> ...


If you are worried about your hands then free lunge in a round pen or arena. I taught my horse to not change gaits unless I tell her to. I work alot off voice. I say "alright Flash walk" in a upbeat voice to go to the next gait, when I want her to go down a gait I say " now flash walk" In a low toned voice to slooooow down. 
I just use the whip as needed so not much pressure if not needed. When walking you can also say "walk on or step up to get them going faster in a upbeat voice


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> If you are worried about your hands then free lunge in a round pen or arena. I taught my horse to not change gaits unless I tell her to. I work alot off voice. I say "alright Flash walk" in a upbeat voice to go to the next gait, when I want her to go down a gait I say " now flash walk" In a low toned voice to slooooow down.
> I just use the whip as needed so not much pressure if not needed. When walking you can also say "walk on or step up to get them going faster in a upbeat voice


I can't do any lunging/round penning right now because she is injured (vet cleared her for riding at walk) and also I feel like without someone who really knows what they are doing, I would make a mess of it. Sorry if I am sounding like a complete retard, but I am having trouble understanding how you can make a forward horse stretch underneath themselves while free. Lucy (when I was doing it) responded fairly well (no where near your horse) to voice commands (I wasn't really sure what i was doing then so I could have made it worse). It might take awhile but once she settled down she would change gaits when I said. However, she did it all with a quick short walk and trot (she does have a lovely three beat canter). I was never able to change anything other then her gait. ??? Thanks!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ilovelucy said:


> I can't do any lunging/round penning right now because she is injured (vet cleared her for riding at walk) and also I feel like without someone who really knows what they are doing, I would make a mess of it. Sorry if I am sounding like a complete retard, but I am having trouble understanding how you can make a forward horse stretch underneath themselves while free. Lucy (when I was doing it) responded fairly well (no where near your horse) to voice commands (I wasn't really sure what i was doing then so I could have made it worse). It might take awhile but once she settled down she would change gaits when I said. However, she did it all with a quick short walk and trot (she does have a lovely three beat canter). I was never able to change anything other then her gait. ??? Thanks!


When you are able it takes practice, I also took some lessons to learn how to do it also. Good luck


----------

